# bantry bay



## Gattuso (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello all, new to the site and I certainly find a lot of these posts helpful in determining my move to SA. I am however looking for more information specifically regarding bantry bay, google searches don't return much more than hotels for tourists. While I have been looking into SA for some time now bantry bay has recently caught my attention for its views of the ocean and what appears at first glance to be a relatively nice area, any information from people who live or have been to the area would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,
Gattuso


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Gattuso said:


> Hello all, new to the site and I certainly find a lot of these posts helpful in determining my move to SA. I am however looking for more information specifically regarding bantry bay, google searches don't return much more than hotels for tourists. While I have been looking into SA for some time now bantry bay has recently caught my attention for its views of the ocean and what appears at first glance to be a relatively nice area, any information from people who live or have been to the area would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Gattuso


Hi Gattuso I see you are from New York me too! I don't live in Bantry Bay, but I live very close. Maybe someone who live in Bantry Bay will chime in. I think the houses/apts are quite expensive for what they are worth. I viewed an apt there about 2 years ago but decided not to take it because of the price. It is very packed during the summer months. You will be sitting in traffic and dealing with tourists during the summer. There are lots of other ares that have great views of the ocean, but are in what I think a nicer area. Again this is just my opinion. 

Are you in Cape Town? Because looking at a place and seeing a place are totally different things. Maybe rent a hotel or apartment in a area that you are looking at to get a feel for what it would be like to live there.


----------



## Gattuso (Apr 24, 2012)

hello Poopsie and thanks for the reply. I apologize for the confusion as I have not yet moved to SA but I hope to one as per my expat flag being SA. I appreciate the information regarding price vs actual value of the property and I guess all the google searches returning nothing but hotels does send up a red flag regarding Bantry bay being a huge tourist spot. Just out of curiosity what areas do you find similar that may be worth taking a look at minus the over influx of tourists unless that's not a possibility at all moving to the western cape.
Thanks,
Gattuso


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Gattuso,

Would it just be you moving? Or are you moving your family? I think that will play a big role. Also depending on where you might be working and how far you have to travel to work. Do you want to stay in the area of Bantry Bay? I think Llandudno is a really nice area. It's kinda tucked away. But, again it's expensive. There are other area along the water that are not so expensive. Have a look at this website.

http://www.justpropertygroup.co.za/area-profiles/atlantic-seaboard/


----------



## Gattuso (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the info poopsie I will be keeping Llandudno in mind for sure. It would just be me moving yes but and I wouldnt mind a commute to work if needed. I will continue to look around though as I originally chose bantry bay because it seemed secluded but after seeing Llandudno I realized it certainly isnt the most secluded. Again thanks for the link..I myself have been looking on the site real-estate-south-africa


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bantry Bay, Clifton and Llandudno are Cape Town, and South Africa's most pricey properties. Work on R 5 million for an apartment and R10 - R 20 million for a house. Llandudno is fantastic if you can afford it, quite a small suburb, has its own security network via ADT, is about 20 mins from central Cape Town. No shops at all, but in Hout Bay (10 mins) and Constantia (20 mins) there is everything you need.


----------

